# Si miras tu carnet universitario que miras...LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DEL CENTRO...51 AÑOS DE HISTORIA



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Este thread sera un memoria fotografica de la universidad mas antigua de Huancayo.

INICIO Y FUNDACIÓN

*INICIOS
*




























FUNDACIÓN


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Si miro mi carnè universitario actual veo un edificio azul chilòn, con "simbologìa andina" que no me convence del todo ...xD!

Ya buehhh ... actualmente todavìa existe la antigua sede o ya pasò a mejor vida y tengo que conformarme con ver el edificio azul? ...xD!

Espero haya màs fotos para cortarme las venas con una galleta de soda ... :hahano:

Saludos Rafa 

PD: Todo es broma por cierto ...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Solo sé que extraño mi carnet universitario 

Cuando me lo quitaron sentí que me quitaban mi años de universitario


----------



## <Gustav> (Apr 27, 2009)

a mi me gustaba el carné q salio hace un par de años de la unt


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Buena Rasogu,yo soy egresado de la UNCP y me alegro mucho que este año aparesca en el carnet universitario por sus 50 años.
Felicitaciones alma mater


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

La casona todavia existe aunque ahora de un color amarillo castañeda, ahora funciona como sede administrativa, la del centro no solo es el edificio medio huachafoso


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*DESFILE DE CELEBRACION​*
Que lindas casa habian en esas epocas hno:


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

cuando estaba en la u tb salio el carnet universitario en homenaje a los cuatrocientos no se cuantos años de la Universidad San cristobal de Huamanga ...lo buscare para postearla


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, da gusto verlas ... aunque actualmente, de lo que se muestra, queda muy poco


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*asterix* said:


> cuando estaba en la u tb salio el carnet universitario en homenaje a los cuatrocientos no se cuantos años de la Universidad San cristobal de Huamanga ...lo buscare para postearla


La San Cristobal de Huamanga tiene una historia y tradicion mas larga que la del centro, seria interesante que hagas un thread con fotos de su desarrollo


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

rasogu said:


> La San Cristobal de Huamanga tiene una historia y tradicion mas larga que la del centro, seria interesante que hagas un thread con fotos de su desarrollo


vengo armando unos threads lo malo que por el trabajo no me da el tiempo. conosco tu universidad la conoci en un congreso de la u, me gusta que este al lado de unos bosques kay:
pero lo que mas recuerdo de huancayo son sus noches (sabes a lo que me refiero jaja) :cheers: epocas de estudiante.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*asterix* said:


> vengo armando unos threads lo malo que por el trabajo no me da el tiempo. conosco tu universidad la conoci en un congreso de la u, me gusta que este al lado de unos bosques kay:
> pero lo que mas recuerdo de huancayo son sus noches (sabes a lo que me refiero jaja) :cheers: epocas de estudiante.


Jajaja, las noches de Huancayo deberian ser mas promocionadas, es una de las ciudades donde mas juerga he visto, la del centro no es mi universidad, yo estudie en San Marcos, pero siempre me parecio una de las mejores constucciones que tiene Huancayo.

Yo espero conocer pronto Ayacucho, todos los que van hablan maravillas de tu ciudad.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Estas fotos son todo un documento...


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

51 AÑOS...? IGUAL QUE LA UPLA (universidad peruana los andes)
aparecieron al mismo tiempo en huancayo, entonces ?


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

faite said:


> 51 AÑOS...? IGUAL QUE LA UPLA (universidad peruana los andes)
> aparecieron al mismo tiempo en huancayo, entonces ?


Naaa la UPLA tiene veintitantos años si no me equivoco


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahora se ve muy moderno.


----------



## Vlady123 (Jan 3, 2011)

rasogu said:


> Jajaja, las noches de Huancayo deberian ser mas promocionadas, es una de las ciudades donde mas juerga he visto, la del centro no es mi universidad, yo estudie en San Marcos, pero siempre me parecio una de las mejores constucciones que tiene Huancayo.
> 
> Yo espero conocer pronto Ayacucho, todos los que van hablan maravillas de tu ciudad.


a si las noches huancas, no terminas sobrio, pero ese es otro cantar, la pregunta es ¿alguien sabe que universidad sale este año 2011?:bash::bash:


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

SUCH a Thread!! :S


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Impresionante las casas antiguas, se ve balcones estilo repúblicano.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*LOS PRIMEROS CACHIMBOS Y EL INICIO DE LA CONSTRUCCION DE LA CIUDAD UNIVERSITARIA
*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

rasogu said:


> *LOS PRIMEROS CACHIMBOS Y EL INICIO DE LA CONSTRUCCION DE LA CIUDAD UNIVERSITARIA
> *


Oh! Fotos para el recuerdo


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Rasogu buenas fotos,ojala sigan mejorando la infraestructura de la UNCP y de sus sedes.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*CONSTRUCCIÓN DE CIUDAD UNIVERSITARIA*


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

fotos de coleccion,excelente rasogu


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Es un tanque de agua?


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Es un tanque de agua?


Yes hasta antes de la construccion del edificio huachafoso era el simbolo de la del centro, yo de pequeño pensaba que era en honor a la copa mundial, es que en Huancayo nunca hubieron tanques de agua, porque antes se tenia en cantidad. Recuerdo que recien en lima supe para que servian, creo que el segundo tanque de agua en todo Huancayo esta en la Urb La Merced en San Antonio


----------



## Nowaki (Feb 10, 2009)

waooooooooooooooooooooooooo puxa rasogu te pasaste con las fotos, yo que estoy estudiando ahi nunca vi tales imagenes de como era antes me impresionaron aproposito de donde sacas estas imagenes ni yo...!!! que estoy ahi huviera tenido tales fotos jajajaja... en fin realmente me gustaron pero la verdad hay mucha diferencia entre estas fotos que reflejan como era antes la UNCP y como es ahora... bueno gracias (^_^)


----------

